# Convertir video pour mettre sur l Ipod



## Green (16 Juin 2008)

Hello,

Je voudrais savoir quel logiciel je devrais telecharger pour pouvoir convertir le format video et lire la video sur l Ipod nano.

On m a conseille videoram, mais c est pour windows, et je cherche un logiciel pour Mac, puisque j ai un mac.

Merci en tt cas de l aide que vous pourrez m apporter


----------



## divoli (16 Juin 2008)

Salut,


iSquint (gratuit) ou son grand frère VisualHub (payant);
iSquint - iPod Video Made Easy.

Il y en a certainement d'autres...


----------

